
C++ Coroutines – a negative overhead abstraction - petke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fu0gx-xseY
======
petke
slides:

[https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2015/blob/master/Presentatio...](https://github.com/CppCon/CppCon2015/blob/master/Presentations/C++%20Coroutines/C++%20Coroutines%20-%20Gor%20Nishanov%20-%20CppCon%202015.pdf)

